# vancouver bc and lower mainland



## jimmy peters (Nov 29, 2006)

how many members do we have in this area?
guitarists- bassists- whatever???


please let me know


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm here...guitar, bass and whatever :wave:


----------



## I_cant_play (Jun 26, 2006)

I'm in burnaby and playing guitar.


----------



## shad (May 4, 2006)

I'm playing guitar in Richmond. Not a very good showing from the Greater Vancouver area so far. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## FrogRick12 (Feb 21, 2006)

I'm not from there but I love that part of Canada!

I'll be playing at the River Rock Casino in beautiful Richmond, BC on June 1 and 2 with Burton Cummings. Maybe we'll bump into each other at one of the music stores!
:food-smiley-004:


----------



## bassman blue (Feb 24, 2006)

i'm a bass player and live out here in the fraser valley... evilGuitar:


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

I play bass and guitar, I'm in South Surrey


----------



## bassman blue (Feb 24, 2006)

FrogRick12... or you could get us free tickets and we could come cheer you on... What....it's a good idea. :rockon2:


----------



## Schluppy (Feb 24, 2007)

Fraser Valley++

Mostly guitar, drums when the skins on my Dunnetts aren't full of holes.


----------



## M_A_T_T (Jun 24, 2006)

Langley.

Casual guitar player, mainly into collecting and making/working on instruments.

:wave:


----------



## katmandoo (May 12, 2007)

Guitar 1st and foremost
Bass, Drums, A Little Keys, Ld Singer
Out here in Chilliwack
evilGuitar:


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Guitarist. Hobby only - would prefer not to be laughed at in public!


----------



## jimmy peters (Nov 29, 2006)

THERE HAS TO BE MORE THAN 10 OF US.
what music shop do you guys hang out in?


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

jimmy peters said:


> THERE HAS TO BE MORE THAN 10 OF US.
> what music shop do you guys hang out in?


Hard to believe, isn't it. Been like this since live music in bars died.

For big name purchases, I can be found at L&M or Tom Lee in North Van. Smaller stuff or just for a laid back feel, Deep Cove Music. Unfortunately, I don't get over to Not Just Another Music Shop as much as I would like to.


----------



## jumpmanhat (May 27, 2007)

Im a metal guitarist from New West/Burnaby

www.myspace.com/masqueradeofsilence

we are playing at the Cobalt July 13th


----------



## Telemark (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm a guitarist from Terrace but I used to be from Vancouver.

I like to check out the shops whenever I am in town, which is a couple times a year. 

Mark


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

Bass player here in Rosedale (Chilliwack).

Just got a 6-string guitar and learnin' it too :smile:


----------



## jimmy peters (Nov 29, 2006)

bobb said:


> Hard to believe, isn't it. Been like this since live music in bars died.
> 
> For big name purchases, I can be found at L&M or Tom Lee in North Van. Smaller stuff or just for a laid back feel, Deep Cove Music. Unfortunately, I don't get over to Not Just Another Music Shop as much as I would like to.


hy bob
do e even have a union branch?
jimmy peters


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

jimmy peters said:


> hy bob
> do e even have a union branch?
> jimmy peters


Is this the one you're looking for? Vancouver Musicians Association Loc. 145


----------

